# Registering with PRTB? tenants recently moved out: must I re-register?



## z106 (3 Oct 2007)

I've had tenants recently move out.

Must I re-register the new tenants with the PRTB too and pay the same charge again? (They moved out after 8 months)

Or is it the property that is registered?


----------



## webtax (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

this is from prtb.ie:
     If your tenant(s) leaves the rented property then it is deemed to be the       end of the tenancy. You will need to register with the PRTB the new tenancy       within one month of the new tenants moving in. The tenancy registration       form is downloadable from this website.
If at least one of the tenants remain in the rented property and the other     tenants are replaced by new tenants, then this would be considered an update     of the tenancy details. If there is a change of rent you are required to     notify the PRTB and when doing so, you are required to advise of any other     change of the tenancy details that have arisen in the interim - no fee is     payable when providing an update of tenancy details. The tenancy registration     form, which is downloadable from this website, can be used for this purpose     also.


Looks like you would have to re-register, but not speaking from experience. Have you spoken to the prtb?


----------



## Trustmeh (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

and that is why no one registers with the prtb.
If it was a reasonable association it would only charge on a yearly basis. It could also send out reminders - currently they don't. Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## webtax (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*



yankinlk said:


> and that is why no one registers with the prtb.
> If it was a reasonable association it would only charge on a yearly basis. It could also send out reminders - currently they don't. Makes absolutely no sense.



how do you claim interest relief for your property tax then? it's no longer possible unless you're registered with prtb.


----------



## z106 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*



webtax said:


> how do you claim interest relief for your property tax then? it's no longer possible unless you're registered with prtb.


 
Exactly - that is why I was of the impression that everyone registers with them.

That said - it is a pretty draconian penalty for not registering with them.In fact i think it is an absolute disgrace not to allow people claim interest relief for not filling up a form.
There are far mpore serious 'crimes' out there which have fines of far far less.
FOr a standard 2-bed apt in he city center,that could amount to c. €15,000+ in the year.
Like - draconian or what ?!?!?!?

And another thing - for such a draconian penalty the prtb should really inform people more that they will not be allowed claim tax relief on their investment property if they don't regster. A lot of people barely know that the prtb even exists - let alone the full consequences for not registering with them !


----------



## z106 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

Just to clarifhy - see my above post - is my understanding of this pebnalty correct/.

i.e. My understanding is that all interest mnies paid can be considered an expense against all rental income - thereby substantially reducing a landlords profit - in many cases to near zero hence little or no tax.


----------



## webtax (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*



qwertyuiop said:


> Just to clarifhy - see my above post - is my understanding of this pebnalty correct/.
> 
> i.e. My understanding is that all interest mnies paid can be considered an expense against all rental income - thereby substantially reducing a landlords profit - in many cases to near zero hence little or no tax.



Your understanding is correct - a hefty penalty alright!


----------



## Trustmeh (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*



qwertyuiop said:


> And another thing - for such a draconian penalty the prtb should really inform people more that they will not be allowed claim tax relief on their investment property if they don't regster. A lot of people barely know that the prtb even exists - let alone the full consequences for not registering with them !



Exactly my point - I guess it just sounds better when you say it.

I do register my tenancies - and I do pay tax and claim relief on same.  99K landlords in thier register - Is that all of them?


----------



## MrMan (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

If one of the tenants remains you would just add new people and no new charge, you could leave one tenants name on it for an extra month and then remove to save yourself €70(not recommended). The upside is that you don't have to re-register for 4.5 years if there is continuity of tenants for that period only when there is a complete changeover.


----------



## Carlos (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

Does this mean all occupents are named on tenency registerd with board.


----------



## San Martino (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

As I undertood the situation - you need only register the property with the PRTB to claim tax relief. If you do not register a subsequent tenancy that does not mean you will not get tax relief - the property will still be registered with the PRTB (albeit with an out of date tenancy). Am I mistaken in this?


----------



## Trustmeh (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

Ill take it one step further. I do not believe you NEED to register to claim tax relief. I believe the issue is when the PRTB finds out you are a landlord but are NOT reigistered with them and they turn you in.


----------



## z106 (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

Presumably if u get aiduted they will check if u have registered ?


----------



## webtax (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*



yankinlk said:


> Ill take it one step further. I do not believe you NEED to register to claim tax relief. I believe the issue is when the PRTB finds out you are a landlord but are NOT reigistered with them and they turn you in.


 
on your tax return you must confirm that you are complying with the requirements of Part 7 of the Residential Tenancies Act, 2004 - i.e. that you are registered with the prtb.

if you say you are registered when you are NOT then you will be in for a substantial tax bill, plus interest & charges once they find out (which would be easy for the revenue to check). quite a risk to take to save yourself the prtb registration fee!


----------



## Trustmeh (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

fair enough - but i doubt they could or would go to that trouble.  

I am registered myself and was looking to re register this week (as its been a year since my last tenants moved in) and realised (via this website, not the prtb) that since that same tenants are staying another year i dont need to re register.

What is my point?

My point is i understood incorrectly that for any month that i wanted to claim tax relief on rental properties - i would NEED to be registered with the PRTB. I thought mistakenly that if i forgot to register at the start of a tenancy and later caught up on my paperwork, say 11 months later, that I would miss out on 10 months of tax relief.  I realise now that no, this is not the case.  I can register the tenancy at any time during the tax year and be covered. The only caveat is that if i dont register within the first month, the PRTB will sting me for double the registration.


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

I'm getting a bit confused, is it correct to say that if you register say in Jan 2006 with the PRTB and the tenant's move out in March 2006 and you don't register the new tenants that move in, in say April 2006 that for revenue it's enough that you have registered one time just the original tenant's in Jan 2006 - this can't be right?


----------



## Trustmeh (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

I didnt say anything about multiple tenants in the same year. You need to register every new tenancy, unless at least one tenant stays on.


----------



## sam h (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

Same topic, differnet vein.

Does anyone know if we have to register with the PRTB if we do NOT have any Interest Tax relief as the mortgage is paid. We contacted the board but they could tell us for devinate, just said we should probably register to be sure. 

My question is whether it is:
    a) the requirement is for ALL landload to register, regardless of tax relief status
    b) only those claiming the relief have the legal obligation on order to claim their tax

Thanks


----------



## budapest (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Registering with PRTB?*

_sam h_, you need to register with the PRTB if you claim interest tax relief or not. It's a legal requirement and there are penalties for not doing so.


----------



## sam h (13 Oct 2007)

Thanks for that Budapest....as I said we did call them last year but the person couldn't give a direct answer.  Will follow up on it next week.


----------

